

2048 in bash - dllthomas
https://github.com/dlthomas/bash2048

======
dllthomas
Had the idea for the sed-based collapsing and wanted to see if it would work.
Apparently so.

------
rusbus
just prints "you lose" :-(.

A shame, I was excited about this.

~~~
dllthomas
It works for me - where are you running it? I've heard it breaks on OS X, but
don't have access to the platform to experiment.

~~~
rusbus
Ubuntu 12.04

~~~
dllthomas
Oh, does it print a board and die when you hit a key? Or does it not even
start up? Keys are hjkl, not arrow keys (which, it seems, lead to loss). That
might be worth documenting...

~~~
dllthomas
Confirmed that this was the issue on OS X.

I added a line to the readme...

